# Took my first walk with EM1.2, 300 f4 and 1.4 extender



## John Hunt (May 15, 2017)

This camera has a big learning curve but I'm sure I"ll get the hang of it. Sure was nice only carrying 3 pounds.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 15, 2017)

Looks like a nice combo for near macro to telephoto.


----------



## chuasam (May 15, 2017)

Could you get some sports images or birds in flight at higher ISO so that I can win a discussion


----------



## BrentC (May 15, 2017)

Nice to see that your camera finally came in.  Nice set.  Looking forward to see how you progress with it.


----------



## John Hunt (May 16, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Looks like a nice combo for near macro to telephoto.


A lot easier to carry around, very sharp. So far I'm pleased.



chuasam said:


> Could you get some sports images or birds in flight at higher ISO so that I can win a discussion


I'm sure some birds in flight will be coming.



BrentC said:


> Nice to see that your camera finally came in.  Nice set.  Looking forward to see how you progress with it.


Thanks Brent, there is a lot to learn with this camera.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 16, 2017)

Very nice set if that the same setup BrentC is running?


----------



## John Hunt (May 17, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Very nice set if that the same setup BrentC is running?


Yes it is the same as BrentC is using.


----------

